# Mira Mar Air Show. San Diego CA.



## EIngerson (Oct 4, 2016)

It was the weekend before last. I took Friday off from work and went out there and got fried because I didn't bring my super cool straw photo shootin' hat. Still had a blast!!!! So here's what I got.

1



Air show.-23 by Eric Ingerson, on Flickr


2



Air show.-26 by Eric Ingerson, on Flickr


3



Air show.-27 by Eric Ingerson, on Flickr


4



Blue Angels-4 by Eric Ingerson, on Flickr


5



Blue Angels-1 by Eric Ingerson, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Oct 4, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## PropilotBW (Oct 4, 2016)

Looks like a good show.  Nice shots


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 4, 2016)

Good stuff.  I was walking around the strip at Miramar a few years ago. What an interesting place.


----------



## jl1975 (Oct 4, 2016)

Well done.  I quite like numbers 1 and 5.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## zombiesniper (Oct 4, 2016)

Great set.


----------



## EIngerson (Oct 4, 2016)

Thanks all. I really regret not having my hat. LOL


----------



## EIngerson (Oct 4, 2016)

The shot I wanted the most and I couldn't get the position on it. Back lit with the sun and low. This is the best I could pull out of it. .........Booo.





BA cross-1-2 by Eric Ingerson, on Flickr


----------



## weepete (Oct 5, 2016)

Nice shots, now I have the Top Gun theme tune playng in my head!


----------



## baturn (Oct 5, 2016)

Great set! #4 for me.


----------



## Desi (Oct 5, 2016)

Nice shots!!


----------



## AndyG (Oct 11, 2016)

Very nice!


----------

